#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Нагарджуна - Восхваляя Дхармадату

## Михаил_

Есть то, что, постольку, поскольку остаётся непознанным,
Приводит к жизни в Трёх Мирах порочного круга перерождений.
Вне всяких сомнений, это пребывает в каждом существе.
Я преданно простираюсь перед Дхармадхату.

Когда то, что образует причину всей Сансары,
Очищено во время прохождения ступеней Пути,
Эта чистота – и есть сама Нирвана,
Равно как и Дхармакая, в точности.

Подобно маслу, которое хоть и содержится в молоке,
Но, смешанное с молоком, оно неразличимо.
Также и Дхармадхату невидимо,
До тех пор пока оно смешано с аффектами.

И точно так же, как содержащееся в молоке масло,
Когда молоко очищено, более не скрыто,
Тогда же, когда аффекты полностью очищены,
Дхармадхату пребывает, совершенно незапятнанное.

Подобно масляной лампе, горящей в сосуде,
Пламя которой ни на йоту не видно,
До тех пор, пока его окружает сосуд аффектов,
Дхармадхату остаётся невидимым.

Если некто протыкает поверхность сосуда,
В каких бы направлениях, какие бы дыры ни были сделаны,
Только в них, в точности в этих направлениях
Свет будет сиять, в соответствии со своей природой.

В тот миг, когда ваджрное самадхи
Готово разрушить сосуд аффектов,
В тот же самый миг пламя, горящее внутри,
Наполнит сиянием всю досягаемость вселенной.

Дхармадхату никогда не рождалось,
И никогда не может прекратиться,
Во все времена оно свободно от любых аффектов,
Незапятнанное в начале, в середине и в конце.

Как драгоценный камень сапфир,
Что сияет сверкающим светом все время,
Заключённый внутри пустой породы,
Не видим нами в своём ослепительном сиянии,

Точно так же, даже будучи заслонено аффектами,
Дхармадхату не имеет ни малейшего изъяна.
Когда Сансара преграждает этот свет, он не проливается,
Когда достигнута Нирвана, этот свет сияет ослепительно.

Если коренной элемент присутствует,
Занятие будет приносить прибыль чистого золота,
Если коренного элемента недостает,
Работа не принесёт ничего, кроме горя.

Как зерно не считается рисом,
Пока обёрнуто в свою шелуху,
Так и звание Будды не дается
Тем, кто всё ещё заключён в свои аффекты.

И как, обмолоченный от шелухи,
Рис как таковой появляется,
Так Дхармакая как таковая,
Когда все аффекты счищены, свободно сияет.

Говорится, что банановое дерево лишено сердцевины.
В мире используется часто, как пример.
Но плод бананового дерева на самом деле имеет сердцевину,
Когда её ешь, она сладка на вкус.

И так же, Сансара не имеет самосущности.
И если живое существо способно снять кожуру аффектов,
Плод внутри это сама Природа Будды,
Это тот нектар, который все создания во плоти могут вкусить.

И раз из семени определённого вида,
Плод вырастает того же самого вида, что и семя,
Кто в здравом уме будет утверждать,
Что плод может быть выращен не из своего особенного семени?

Коренной элемент подобен семени,
Его надо понимать как опору для всех высочайших качеств.
В постепенном совершенствовании, шаг за шагом,
Будет достигнуто состояние Будды.

Хотя солнце и луна незапятнанны,
Есть пять завес, что способны заслонить их.
Эти завесы – тучи, туман, дым,
Лик Раху, а также пыль.

Таким же образом, Ясный Свет Ума
Может быть омрачён пятью омрачениями:
Вожделением, ленью, злонамеренностью,
А также колебанием, равно как и сомнением.

И так же, как огонь может очистить испачканный в грязи материал,
Цвета которого не видно из-за клякс и пятен,
И так же, как пятна в огне исчезают,
Но сам материал остаётся неповреждённым,

Согласно этому и Ум, что лучится ясностью,
Покрыт грязью вожделения и других омрачений,
Но пламя неослабевающего осознавания сжигает омрачения ума,
Оставляя, тем не менее, нетронутой его лучезарную ясность.

В сутрах Учителя,
В каких бы выражениях он ни описывал пустотность,
Все они могут исправлять аффекты,
Но ни одно не способно умалить возможность.

Точь-в-точь как вода глубоко под землёй,
Нетронута и совершенно чиста,
Также точно и неослабевающее осознавание, пребывая внутри аффектов,
Остается совершенно свободным от любых изъянов.

Дхармадхату не является самостью,
И это не мужчина и не женщина,
И находясь за пределами чувственного восприятия,
Оно не может быть мыслимо в категориях «себя» и «другого».

В пределах явленного, всецело свободного от страсти,
Мужского и женского невозможно увидеть.
Но ради покорения тех, кто ослеплён желанием,
Термины «мужское» и «женское» используются в наставлении.

«Непостоянство», «страдание», «пустотность» -
Три этих определения очищают ум.
Но то, что приводит ум в уточённое совершенное состояние
Это учение о том, что ничто не имеет собственной независимой сущности как таковой.

Подобно ребёнку в материнской матке,
Который есть, но ещё невидим,
Единообразно, покрытое аффектами,
Дхармадхату невозможно увидеть.

Из представлений о «себе» и «моем»,
Из размышлений о названиях и их основаниях,
Рождаются четыре основные идеи 
Сообразно с элементами и составными вещами.

Будды не различают
Никаких обособленных определений в своём молитвенном устремлении,
Потому что они избавлены от самой природы эгоистического самосознания,
И обладают своим чистым неизменным бытием.

Как рога у кролика на голове
Не существуют нигде, кроме как в воображении,
Явления в точности таковы же:
Вне воображения, они не существуют.

Не составленные из плотных частиц,
И рога яка тоже не существуют.
И если даже мельчайших частиц нет,
Как можно вообразить существование их конструкций?
Раз возникновение имеет зависимое происхождение,
И прекращение имеет зависимое происхождение,
Ни одна вещь не существует сама по себе как таковая,
Так как может быть наивная вера в самобытность явлений?

Используя примеры с рогами кролика и яка,
Так Ушедший доказал,
Что все явленное является ничем иным, как Срединным Путём.

Как если бы некто увидел 
Отражения солнца, луны и звёзд в сосуде с чистой водой,
Таково же и собрание всех знаков и характеристик.

Это Учение, совершенное в начале, в середине и в конце,
Непреложное и отмеченное печатью постоянства,
И свободное от самости в самом основании.
Как может быть мысль о «мне» и «моём»?

Как вода в летний период
Определяется как «тёплая»,
И та же самая вода в зимний период,
Определяется как «холодная»,

Так, пойманные сетью заблуждений, создания
Обозначаются как «страдающие существа»,
И они же, освобождённые от состояния, омрачённого аффектами,
Почитаются как Будды.


Когда глаз и форма вступают в правильное отношение,
Проявления возникают без всякой неясности,
Так и те, что неподвержены ни возникновению, ни прекращению,
Они- Дхармадхату, хотя, с другой стороны, они в то же время только представления.

Когда ухо и звук вступают в правильное отношение,
Сознание свободно от случайных мыслей,
Эти три сама суть Дхармадхату, свободная от определений,
Но они становятся «слышанием», если думать в рамках представлений.

Запах ощущается благодаря носу и источнику запаха,
И на деле являясь формой, что не возникает и не прекращается,
Но находясь в зависимости от опыта сознания носа,
Дхармадхату мыслится как «запах».

Природа языка пустотна,
Область вкуса тоже отсутствие,
Они есть сама суть Дхармадхату,
И не создают причин для вкусового ощущения.

Суть чистого тела,
Характеристики осязаемого объекта,
Сознание осязания, свободное от условий –
Эти три называются Дхармадхату.

Явления, возникающие в уме, который дает им власть,
Становятся идеями и раздуваются в значимости,
Когда эта активность брошена, самопустотность явлений очевидна,
Зная это, медитируйте о Дхармадхату.

То же самое происходит с видимым, слышимым, 
Обоняемым, ощущаемым, осязаемым и воображаемым,
Когда практикующие понимают это всё описанным образом,
Все чудесные качества принимают законченный вид.

Двери восприятия глаз, ушей, носа
Языка, тела и мысли –
Эти шесть неизбывно чисты,
Эта чистота осознавания - определяющая характеристика Таковости.

Ум имеет два проявления:
Одно мирское, а другое превосходит мир,
От привязанности к самости возникает Сансара,
А когда есть осознанность, есть Таковость.

Прекращение страсти есть Нирвана,
Это конец невежеству и злобе.
Их прекращение есть сама Природа Будды,
Прибежище всех Благородных.

Обретаешь последствия ведения или неведения, -
Источником и Сансары, и Нирваны является это же тело.
Ты или связан своим собственным мышлением,
Или, если знаешь подлинную природу, ты свободен.

Просветление ни близко, ни далеко.
Оно не приходит к тебе, ни уходит от тебя.
Прямо здесь, в клетке из заблуждений,
Ты или увидишь его, или нет.

Хранение светильника Праджни,
Приведёт к покою, возвышеннейшему из всех.
Самоисследование и есть путь хранения Праджни,
Как сказано в текстах Сутр.

Все десять сил содействуют немощным
Силой благословлений, подобных полной луне,
Но пока живущие пойманы в аффектах,
Они не смогут увидеть Так Уходящих.

Как жители мира голодных духов
Видят море сухим своими собственными глазами,
Таковы же и пойманные сетью неведения,
Которые говорят, что Будды не существуют.

Для низших существ и тех, у кого низшие заслуги,
Какой бы Запредельный Победитель ни был, что бы он ни сделал
Это всё равно что дарить драгоценный камень тому,
Кто его никогда не увидит.

Для тех, у кого достаточные заслуги,
Все знаки сияют лучезарным светом,
Все 32 признака пылают ослепительной славой –
Подобные существа обитают в присутствии Будд.

Защитники населяют физическое измерение
В течение многих прошлых кальп и будущих,
И всё же они, в порядке обучения,
Проявляют разнообразные активности для обучения тех, кто пребывает с ними.

Сосредоточенное на определённой цели,
Сознание завладевает своим объектом,
В средоточии чистоты от сознания самости,
Земли Бодхисаттв пребывают извечно.

Сияющие владения могущественного повелителя,
Прекрасные небеса Акаништха,
И осознавание, все три вместе,
Могут быть названы одним, я отважусь сказать.

Незрелым это дает абсолютное знание,
Благородным это дает многообразие,
Могущественным Богам – долгую жизнь,
Это причина жизни, длящейся долгие кальпы.

Это то, что сохраняет наружную реальность живых существ,
И сами их жизни на протяжении долгих кальп,
Это то ,что позволяет жизни
Упорно продолжаться во всех живых созданиях.

Это первопричина, что не имеет конца,
И её следствие также нескончаемо,
Когда неощутимое достигнуто,
Праджня становится условием для Нирванического озарения.

Не нужно думать, что Просветление далеко,
Или что оно прямо в твоих руках,
Когда шесть типов объектов не возникают,
То, что подлинно, распознается как таковое.

Подобно тому, как вода, смешанная с молоком,
Неразделима в одном сосуде,
Но журавль может выпить молоко, отделив его от воды,
Подобно этому, преображение нужно понимать следующим образом:

Существует Изначальное Осознавание и есть скрывающие аффекты,
Они могут быть найдены в одном и том же теле.
Но практикующие выбирают изначальную осознанность,
А от неведения отказываются.

Пока существование «Я» и «моего» продолжает поддерживаться,
И продолжается воображение внешнего,
Когда обе формы бессамостности ясно увидены,
То и семя существования уничтожено.

Дхармадхату есть основа
Для Природы Будды, Нирваны, чистоты и постояноства,
Для незрелости характерно приписывать себе обе формы самости,
А практикующие обходятся без этого.

Благодаря даянию, дающий переносит череду трудностей,
Благодаря нравственности, он получает преимущество,
Благодаря терпению, он исполняется всеобъемлющего блага,
Эти три условия способствуют проявлению возможности.

Через усердие в учении,
Через возвышение ума в сосредоточенном самадхи,
Через полное доверие Интуитивной Мудрости,
Просветление взрастает и расцветает.

Интуитивная Мудрость одаряет искусными методами,
Молитвы преданности служат очищению,
Умение контролировать силы приводит к мудрости,
Эти четыре условия приводят к раскрытию потенциала.

«Не вверяй себя бодхичитте» -
Есть такие, кто говорит подобные ужасные слова.
Но где нет Бодхисаттв, которые её развивают,
Там Дхармакая будет недосягаема.

Кто отказывается от семени сладкого фрукта
Но желает вкусить сладость зрелого плода,
Не получит без семени
Вообще никакого сладкого вкуса.

Но кто заботится о семени,
Поддерживает его рост и помогает ему созреть,
Тот получает урожай сладкого фрукта,
И то же самое можно сказать и об этом:

Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой.

Как фермер тщательно заботится 
О зернах риса и других растений,
Так и Устремлённые к высшему просветлению
Получают такую же заботу от наставников в Великом Путешествии.
Как на четырнадцатый день в фазе убывания
Луна едва-едва различима,
Так и для Устремлённых к Высшему Просветлению
Каи едва-едва видимы.

Как новая луна
Мало-помалу становится больше,
Так и те, кто достигает каждой новой стадии бхуми,
Видят дхармакаю всё лучше и лучше.

И как на пятнадцатый день в фазе роста
Луна достигает совершенства и полноты,
Так же и для тех, кто достиг заключительной бхуми,
Дхармакая сияет, полностью ясная.

Бодхичитта, в совершенстве порождённая
Устойчивым и последовательным преданием себя
Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе,
Не убывает, но развивается всё больше и больше.


Когда четыре неблагих действия оставлены,
А четыре благих действия приняты,
Именно тогда Таковость определённо осуществлена,
Вот что означает ступень «Радостная».

«Загрязнённые» это те, кого пятнают изменчивые образы
Устойчивыми следами вожделения и других омрачений,
Кто бы ни возрос в своём освобождении от изъянов, тот чист,
И это то, что называется ступенью «Незапятнанная».

Как только сеть заблуждений распадается на части,
Безупречная мудрость сияет, и своим светом
Очищает всю темноту без конца и края,
Изгоняя её, и, следовательно, это зовётся ступенью «Сияющая».

Она сияет светом, который извечно чист;
Изначальное Осознание, что уничтожает отвлечение,
Возносится в свете, который проливается во все стороны,
Эта ступень бхуми зовётся «Лучезарная».

Поскольку осознанность, подвиги и искусные средства становятся подвластными
На этой ступени медитативной сосредоточенности сами по себе,
И клеши, особенно сложные для очищения, полностью побеждены,
То эта ступень бхуми зовётся «Труднопревосходимой».

Когда есть Просветление, включающее в себя все три вида,
И всё, что совершенно и законченно,
Когда рождения нет, и распад преодолён,
Это уровень – «Незамедлительное присутствие»


Когда ослепительно-светлая сеть Бодхисаттвы при своем проявлении
Достигает всего, что её окружает,
И когда Бодхисаттва, наконец, пересекает вязкий океан Сансары –
Его называют «Далеко ушедшим».

Направляемые непосредственно Буддами,
Соприкасаясь с морем Изначального Осознавания,
Спонтанного и свободного от усилий,
Они – «Непоколебимые» перед войсками Мары.

Поскольку практикующие на этом уровне достигли совершенства 
В изучении и преподавании всех частей Учения,
Связанного с точным и правильным осознанием,
Он называется «Мудрым».

Тело в этой бхуми уже создано из чистого Изначального Осознавания,
Подобного безоблачному небу,
Бдительность, присущая Буддам на этой бхуми
Создает «Облако Дхармы» повсюду.

Основанию всех качеств Будд,
Плоду неотступной практики,
Преображению, когда оно полностью завершено,
Дано имя «Дхармакайя»

Сансарные склонности доступны измышлению,
Свобода от них – не доступна,
Ты совершенно невообразим,
У кого достанет силы познать тебя?

За пределами невыразительной речи,
И далеко не в области захватывающих чувств,
Постижение тебя требует осознанности ума,
Я преклоняюсь в хвале всему тому, что ты заключаешь в себе.

Прославленные наследники Будд,
Следуя Пути шаг за шагом,
С Изначальной Осознанностью, присущей «Облаку Дхармы»,
Видят пустотность, чистый строй жизни.

Как только Ум наконец очищается,
Клетка темницы Сансары разрушается,
Они занимают надлежащее место,
На сиденье из чудесного лотоса,

Окруженные со всех сторон,
Прекрасными цветами лотоса, десятками миллионов,
Каждый из которых дразнит душистой пыльцой
И сверкает драгоценными камнями на своих листьях.

Будды, овладевшие десятью силами, преисполнены ими.
Их бесстрашие легко усмиряет умы других,
Их качества невообразимы,
Они никогда не покидают края великой простоты.

Благодаря превосходной практике всех путей,
Они накопили благие заслуги, запасли мудрости в избытке,
Они подобны полной луне в вышине,
Окружённой свитой из звёзд.

В руке, подобной солнцу,
Будда держит сокровище, что светит пламенно,
Этим Просветлённый передает полномочия старшим наследникам,
Через совершенную абхишеку, величайшую из всех.

Могущественные йоги и йогини этого мира,
Взирают богоподобными глазами на мирских существ,
Низко павших из-за своей духовной слепоты,
Кого страдание пугает и отвлекает.

И когда они видят это, лучи света из их тел
Сияют, без малейшего усилия,
И открывают те врата, которые открыты
Всем, кто блуждает в своей собственной непроглядной тьме.

Те, кто достигли Нирваны с остатком качеств,
Верят, что они достигли Нирваны без остатка,
Нирвана, что достигается в этой традиции,
Есть освобождение Ума от любых изъянов.

Сущность страдающих существ, что свободна от субстанции,
Есть поле деятельности, встречающееся на этом плане существования,
Увидеть это – и есть королевская бодхичитта,
И Дхармакайя, что свободна от всех изъянов.

Когда Дхармакайя видна во всей полноте чистоты,
Это преображение, море мудрости,
Из глубин которого изобилие драгоценных сокровищ
Питает живых существ, как они того сами всегда желали.

(источник)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2018), Доня (06.04.2018), Монферран (07.04.2018)

----------


## Доня

Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой. .....Вот здесь споткнулась! Разве архат и пратьекабудда не «основательно» просветленные?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
> Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
> Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
> Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой.
>  .....Вот здесь споткнулась! Разве архат и пратьекабудда не «основательно» просветленные?


Не самйакбудда, как Шакьямуни
Не могут быть учителями всех разных существ. (а Пратьекабудды вообще практически не имеют способности обучать других)
А так то Постижение у всех Арьев есть, и это Постижение одних и тех же истин, а вот способности воплотить это и обучать других - разные.

----------

Доня (06.04.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Не самйакбудда, как Шакьямуни
> Не могут быть учителями всех разных существ. (а Пратьекабудды вообще практически не имеют способности обучать других)
> А так то Постижение у всех Арьев есть, и это Постижение одних и тех же истин, а вот способности воплотить это и обучать других - разные.


Дак это я понимаю.. но ты ж можешь учительствовать, а можешь уйти в паринирвану после архатства и закончить навсегда сансарное существование..или таки не можешь не побывав Татхагатой?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дак это я понимаю.. но ты ж можешь учительствовать, а можешь уйти в паринирвану после архатства и закончить навсегда сансарное существование..или таки не можешь не побывав Татхагатой?


-Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
 Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой.(с)

А здесь и не сказано, что все обязаны стать Татхагатой.
Это(стать Татхагатой) нужно лишь только для того, чтоб наилучшим образом мочь помочь другим. 
Пользу же для себя Архат осуществляет полностью. И даже породив Бодхичитту и став когдато Буддой, большей пользы для себя не обретёт. 
И с другой стороны, чтоб стать Буддой для пользы других, надо  осуществить и пользу для себя. Как говорится в учениях Махаяны - Бодхисаттва стремиться к осуществлению двоякой пользы, для себя и для других.

----------


## Доня

> -Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
> Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
> Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
>  Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой.(с)


Сбили с толку слова «полностью просветленным» т.е. если без Бодхичитты, то не до конца получается? Либо тут не так буквально надо воспринимать написанное.. но до этих слов было все логично вроде..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сбили с толку слова «полностью просветленным» т.е. если без Бодхичитты, то не до конца получается? Либо тут не так буквально надо воспринимать написанное.. но до этих слов было все логично вроде..


Думаю там ануттара-самйак-самбодхи.

Ануттара-самйак-самбодхи это, как Будда Шакьямуни.
И это нужно только для помощи другим.

Знакомы с Ниданакатха ?
https://www.theravada.su/node/1478

----------

Доня (07.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кто в полной мере ценит бодхичитту,
> Поддерживает её рост и помогает ей созреть,
> Тот из Архата и пратьекабудды
> Станет полностью Просветлённым Буддой.
>  .....Вот здесь споткнулась! Разве архат и пратьекабудда не «основательно» просветленные?


Правильно споткнулись. : )

В отличии архатов и пратьекабудд от полностью просветлённого Будды (относящегося к высшей ступени Махаяны) и состоит отличие Учения Палийского канона от махаянских (ведущих по пути бодхисаттвы) наставлений.

Согласно Махаяне, Будда Готама не ушёл окончательно в париниббану, а продолжил своё пребывание в сансаре, пользуясь возможностями т.н. Трёх Тел Будды (ещё одна сугубо махаянская концепция) и давая всё новые и новые учения.
Однако эти три тела приобретаются, согласно Махаяне, не путём шраваков, а лишь на высших ступенях или уровнях следования пути бодхисаттвы. А поскольку шраваки даже не подозревают об этих высших уровнях совершенствования на пути бодхисаттвы, они оказываются менее совершенными, чем последователи Махаяны.

При этом базовым/изначальным обетом бодхисаттвы является обязательство не уходить в паринирвану, а оставаться в сансаре вплоть до спасения всех до одного чувствующих существ. Эта грандиозная задача служит ещё одним из сущностных отличий Учений ПК от Махаяны: бодхисаттвы, мол, заботятся не о личном спасении (как шраваки), а о всеобщем. В силу чего Махаяна оказывается гуманнее и альтруистичнее Тхеравады.

Однако этот изначальный обет -- иносказание или уловка/упая, напрямую раскрываемая не только в текстах традиции Чань, но, к примеру, и в наставлениях нынешнего Далай-ламы.

Вполне вероятно, что упаей является и коцепция отказа от ухода в паринирвану, поскольку, согласно ПК, достигший уровня архата (или пратьекабудды) должен отбросить всё, включая Дхамму. Т.е. -- всё Учение Будды, подобно плоту, ненужному при достижении "другого берега", т.е. ниббаны.

К слову, и само понятие _ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи_ ("непревзойдённое-правильное/совершенное-просветление") также введено в Махаяне...

Такие вот дела. : )

----------

Балдинг (07.04.2018), Доня (07.04.2018), Михаил_ (07.04.2018), Сергей Хос (07.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не самйакбудда, как Шакьямуни
> Не могут быть учителями всех разных существ. (а Пратьекабудды вообще практически не имеют способности обучать других)


Что касается пратьекабудд -- неправда. Они вполне способны обучать нравственности:

Они наставляют других, однако их наставления касаются только добродетели и надлежащего поведения (abhisamācārikasikkhā).

----------


## Доня

> Правильно споткнулись. : )
> 
> В отличии архатов и пратьекабудд от полностью просветлённого Будды (относящегося к высшей ступени Махаяны) и состоит отличие Учения Палийского канона от махаянских (ведущих по пути бодхисаттвы) наставлений.
> 
> Согласно Махаяне, Будда Готама не ушёл окончательно в париниббану, а продолжил своё пребывание в сансаре, пользуясь возможностями т.н. Трёх Тел Будды (ещё одна сугубо махаянская концепция) и давая всё новые и новые учения.
> Однако эти три тела приобретаются, согласно Махаяне, не путём шраваков, а лишь на высших ступенях или уровнях следования пути бодхисаттвы. А поскольку шраваки даже не подозревают об этих высших уровнях совершенствования на пути бодхисаттвы, они оказываются менее совершенными, чем последователи Махаяны.
> 
> При этом базовым/изначальным обетом бодхисаттвы является обязательство не уходить в паринирвану, а оставаться в сансаре вплоть до спасения всех до одного чувствующих существ. Эта грандиозная задача служит ещё одним из сущностных отличий Учений ПК от Махаяны: бодхисаттвы, мол, заботятся не о личном спасении (как шраваки), а о всеобщем. В силу чего Махаяна оказывается гуманнее и альтруистичнее Тхеравады.
> 
> ...


Кратко и по существу понятно! Спасибо. Но как же люди любят все усложнять!)) Хотя мы настолько разные, что и так тоже видать мотивирует и помогает многим....имхо

----------

Юй Кан (07.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Согласно Махаяне, Будда Готама не ушёл окончательно в париниббану





> Однако эти три тела приобретаются, согласно Махаяне


Три тела, конечно же, не приобретаются. Никто не уходит в нирвану, ибо некому уходить.
В комментарии к Двадцать второй главе МК Нагарджуны (Tathagata-pariksa) Андросов замечает интересные детали о таковости, именуемой в тексте истинносущим.
Также интересны отсылки к ПК.

 :Smilie:  

Два основных вопроса обсуждаются здесь: (1) живёт ли Татхагата после смерти или нет 
и (2) сопровождают ли пять скандх Татхагату или нет 
(ср. «Маджджхима-никая», I, 426-432, сутта 63). 
Эти вопросы, конечно, свидетельствуют о злых намерениях, потому что они не беспристрастны и расщепляют  
учение о Татхагате. В конце (строфы 15-16) Нагарджуна утверждает, что имеется базисная идентичность между 
сферами Татхагаты и нашим земным миром. 
Следовательно, *мир истины {таттва, татхата) и Татхагата являются одним и тем же*, независимо от имён, 
которые мы намеренно или ненамеренно применяем» [Inada 1970: 119]. 

При буквальном переводе термина «Татха-гата» получаются два  
значения: «так прошедший» (tatha-gata) или «так пришедший» (tatha-agata). 
Первое значение: носитель имени «прошёл Путь Просветления», следовательно, Он обрёл Истину и стал «Истинносущим», 
и по смыслу два последних слова необходимо писать слитно — Истинносущий. 
Второе значение: носитель имени «пришёл возвещать истинный Закон, Дхарму», 
и поэтому Он тоже — Истинносущий. 

Начиная с данной главы Нагарджуна рассматривает не столько проблемы индийской философии  
применительно к буддизму, сколько положения буддийской доктрины. 
Среди них термин «Истинносущий» является сложнейшим, ибо, с одной стороны, это 
живые просветлённые лики буддизма, а с другой — за этим термином 
и этими ликами сокрыта тайна интуитивно схватываемой высшей реальности, 
где замирают слова и знаки. 
Нагарджуне трудно было не столько указать на это, 
сколько передать мадхьямиковский срединный смысл: 
между высшим и низшим, между молчанием и словом, 
между Истинносущим и злодеем нельзя проводить различия, 
но и нельзя его не проводить, нельзя делать то и другое одновременно, нельзя не делать ни того, ни другого, 
и вот когда ищущий ум в недоумении разведёт руками: «Как же быть?» — 
мадхьямик ответит: «Просто быть». 
Ищущий ум — это блуждающий ум, это блуд ума. 
*Искать Истинносущего — это потерять Истинносущего*, 
ибо Он уже есть, Он всегда есть. Когда ум не колеблется, как пламя свечи на 
ветру, тогда нет ничего другого. 

Согласно Д.Калупахане, ход полемики в данной главе идентичен  
беседе Сарипутты (Щарипутра) и монаха по имени Ямака, который верил, что 
Истинносущий (Татхагата) уничтожается или исчезает после смерти ([Sa- 
myutta-Nikaya 1975: 103-115]), но Нагарджуна пошёл дальше Сарипутты, 
который остановился на отрицании самосущего и самости {атман)  
[Kalupahana 1991:303]. 
Алекс Вейман исследовал и перевёл данную главу, критикуя подход 
Д.Калупаханы, хотя и соглашаясь с ним в том, что комментарий  
Чандракирти далеко отстоит от образа мыслей Нагарджуны ([Wayman 1997: 176- 
177], первый журнальный вариант статьи опубликован в 1988 г.).  
А.Вейман привел другой фрагмент из первой сутты палийской «Самъютта- 
никаи», в которой повествуется, что боги пришли к Будде и спросили, как 
Он переправился через поток? Тот ответил: «Не останавливаясь {ар- 
patitham), друзья, и не строя догадки {anayuham), Я переправился через 
поток». Это показывает, что «Будда прошёл {gata) и избежал взглядов,  
сбивающих с Пути {drstj), поэтому Он и есть Татхагата. Если бы Он  
остановился {sthita\ то оказался бы в личностных совокупностях {скандха) и не 
мог бы называться Татхагатой» [там же: 178].

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.04.2018), Михаил_ (09.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Честно, сразу же после выхода (более 10 лет назад), приобрёл монолитный фрагментарно синим цитируемый выше том ув. В.П. Андросова "Учение Нагарджуны о срединности" и даже одолел 152 страницы: закладка сохранилась : ). Но когда заглянул в прилагаемый к тому словарь и обнаружил там:

КЛЕЩА (санскр. _kleśa_, омрачение, клещ, отравляющий сознание ядом)...
том оный закрыл и оставил в покое на полке до сегодня : ).
Так что теперь меня трудно удивить или загнать в тупик любыми креативными толкованиями санскр. терминов/понятий не только ув. В.П. Андросовым, но и любыми другими ув. последователями тиб. или какого ещё буддизма -- любого поворота.

А что касается Таковости и свяанных с ней сложностей -- есть же Калака сутта.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> том оный закрыл и оставил в покое на полке до сегодня : ).


"Клещ" - это, конечно, довольно экстравагантная переводческая находка, но в целом у Андросова неплохие переводы, и, что важно, очень подробно аннотированные. Я часто пользуюсь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Клещ" - это, конечно, довольно экстравагантная переводческая находка, но в целом у Андросова неплохие переводы, и, что важно, очень подробно аннотированные. Я часто пользуюсь.


Если к "Клещу" добавить ещё и изощрённое толкование имени "Татхагата" и ещё, и ещё... Не зря ведь отослал к Калака сутте, где нет никаких просторных вариаций: всё просто и кратко. Татха-гата, по сути, -- Таковостный или "Достигший Таковости", без никаких ухищрений...
А так -- почему нет, если... как угодно? : ) Дело вкуса и/или традиции.

----------


## Монферран

Да гранаты у него не той системы.

Намкай Норбу Римпоче:

«Абсолютное благо (Всеблагой)» — перевод на тибетский язык имени Самантабхадры,
изначального будды-дхармакаи, — означает, что в вашем видении, которое совершенно
как оно есть, нечего изменять или устранять. Когда вы находитесь в недвойственном
состоянии, даже тысячи призраков не могут нарушить созерцание. Но «благо» здесь
понимается не как нечто «хорошее», противопоставляемое чему-то «плохому». Здесь
имеется в виду то состояние, в котором нет ничего плохого, что нужно было бы
отвергнуть, и ничего хорошего, что нужно было бы принять. Всё, что проявляется,
находится за пределами добра и зла и подобно украшению вашего собственного
изначального состояния.

----------


## Юй Кан

"-- Учитель, что вы всё рассказываете о недвойственном состоянии, если если нам до недвойственности -- как до луны... Короче, можем ли мы достигнуть недвойственности, таковости, радужного тела и т.п. ништяков, отбросив все представления о благом и неблагом и начав куролесить, как есть или как нету?"

----------


## Монферран

> нам до недвойственности -- как до луны


Намкай Норбу Римпоче объясняет.  :Smilie: 

*Проблемы возникают только тогда, когда мы начинаем заниматься 
оценками*: красив дом или уродлив, большой он или маленький и так далее. 
И тогда наше рассудочное мышление очень легко может побудить нас к действию 
и способствовать созданию кармы.

Мачиг Лабдрон (Ma-gcig lab-sgron) в своих учениях по практике чод объясняла, что
существуют *четыре «демона», или препятствия, затрудняющих путь к реализации*.
Первый называется «демон заслоняющий (восприятие)»62. Когда мы видим красивый
предмет, то, если *ум начинает давать ему оценки*, возникает желание и вы становитесь
жертвой своих страстей. На чем же это основано? Сначала глаза воспринимают предмет,
причем здесь еще нет никакого представления о красоте или уродливости. Затем вступает
в действие ум, и непосредственное восприятие чувствами становится невозможным.
Таким образом, воспринимаемый предмет становится препятствием, или «демоном».
*Когда же рассудочное мышление не мешает восприятию, видение самоосвобождается.* 
Так свившаяся узлом змея распутывает сама себя.

Если перед нами возникает нечто прекрасное, но мы не начинаем давать ему оценок, оно
остается частью нашей ясности. То же самое верно, если перед нами предстанет нечто
отталкивающее. Почему же у нас возникает влечение к одному и отвращение к другому?
*Ясность не имеет отношения к рассудочному мышлению, она принадлежит к чистому
присутствию изначального состояния, которое запредельно добру и злу*. Поэтому, когда в
Тибете случались эпидемии или вспышки заразных болезней, звали на помощь опытных
практиков чода, потому что они, полностью выйдя за пределы понятий «добро» и «зло»,
«чистое» и «нечистое», были невосприимчивы к любой заразе.

Очень важно сохранить присутствие в созерцании, не исправляя тело, речь и ум. Нужно
оказаться в раскрепощенном состоянии, но чувства должны сохранять присутствие и
бдительность, потому что они — врата ясности. *Отпустив всякое напряжение, связанное с
положением тела, дыханием и мыслями, сохраняя только живое присутствие,
раскрепощаешься без всякого усилия.*

----------


## Юй Кан

"-- Учитель, вы не поняли... Я ведь не про красиво-некрасиво и вообще не про предметы и опытных практиков чода, которые уже вышли в полный беспредел, а -- про украсть-не-украсть, убить-не-убить и т.п. ДО выхода в беспредел за грань добра и зла..."

----------


## Монферран

> а -- про украсть-не-украсть, убить-не-убить и т.п.


Ясность не имеет отношения к рассудочному мышлению, она принадлежит к чистому
присутствию изначального состояния, которое запредельно добру и злу.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

"-- Учитель, у вас с ясностью всё нормально? Тогда почему приходится уже в третий раз задавать вопрос: как быть с обетами и умением отличать благое от неблагого, и помогает ли рассудочное мышление и нравственное поведение очищению той самой ясности от загрязнений? Простой ведь вопрос..."

----------


## Монферран

В Вашем вопросе уже содержится утверждение. Если оно Вас удовлетворяет, Ваш вопрос всего лишь повод продемонстрировать учение мастера как альтернативу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Ничего подобного, кагбэ и.о. учителя : ). Мой трижды повторенный прямой вопрос подразумевает ответ: позитивный или негативный... При этом у мастера (ННР) я не вижу прямого ответа.
Только и всего.
Ответ же, предложенный Вами, -- игры ума, сводящиеся к неспособности ответить на простой прямой вопрос.

----------


## Монферран

> подразумевает ответ: позитивный или негативный...


Кто подразумевает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Путать _кто_ и _что_ -- верх неясности...
Вопрос же (т.е. _что_) является важнейшим в следовании Пути.
Итого: физкульт-пока, кагбэ и.о.

----------


## Монферран

Вопрос ничего не подразумевает. Подразумевает ожидаемые определённые ответы рассудок, для которого неопределённость вне добра и зла некомфортна. О чём и говорит мастер, подчёркивая внерассудочность ясности изначального осознавания. 

Что касается кажущейся труднодостижимости внеконцептуального присутствия, Намкай Норбу Римпоче говорит следующее:

Если вы замечаете появление мыслей о том, что вы находитесь в состоянии покоя, и при этом сохраняется простое присутствия ума, то следует продолжать наблюдать состояние движения самой мысли. Если же никакие мысли не возникают, следует, просто замечая это, оставаться в присутствии, при котором состоянию покоя уделяется лишь чистое внимание. То есть мы сохраняем присутствие естественного состояния, не пытаясь втиснуть его в какую-либо концептуальную схему и не ожидая, что оно проявится в каком-то особом образе, цвете или свете, а только расслабляемся в нем, не поддаваясь хитросплетениям мыслей.

Даже если начинающим практикам трудно оставаться в этом состоянии дольше одного мгновения, не стоит беспокоиться. Не нужно ни желать, чтобы это состояние длилось долгое время, ни страшиться его вовсе утратить: требуется лишь одно - сохранять чистое присутствие ума, не впадая в двойственность, при которой наблюдающий субъект воспринимает наблюдаемый объект.

----------


## Доня

> Знакомы с Ниданакатха ?
> https://www.theravada.su/node/1478


Нет. По ссылке жизнеописание истории Будды, но как я поняла из комментариев ниже о происхождении текста, то это типа легенда...
Так и кто такой Ниданакатха?

----------


## Руфус

> Да гранаты у него не той системы.
> 
> Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
> 
> «Абсолютное благо (Всеблагой)» — перевод на тибетский язык имени Самантабхадры,
> изначального будды-дхармакаи, — означает, что в вашем видении, которое совершенно
> как оно есть, нечего изменять или устранять. Когда вы находитесь в недвойственном
> состоянии, даже тысячи призраков не могут нарушить созерцание. Но «благо» здесь
> понимается не как нечто «хорошее», противопоставляемое чему-то «плохому». Здесь
> ...


Нет такого места, сознания, где не было б добра и зла. Если есть добро и зло, значит, есть границы, если видны границы, значит, есть хорошее зрение. Видны духовные границы хорошее духовное зрение. Значит ваше состояние это отсутствие духовного зрения.
Не знаю, почему отсутствие духовного зрения называют «Абсолютное благо», что в нем благого? Это состояние младенчества.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. По ссылке жизнеописание истории Будды, но как я поняла из комментариев ниже о происхождении текста, то это типа легенда...
> Так и кто такой Ниданакатха?


nidānakathā   название этого текста, это история становления  Буддой(а не биография одной жизни), нашим Учителем ставшим нынешним Буддой этого исторического периода,  от зарождения им Бодхичитты(три "неисчислимых" периода времени назад) и до создания Махавихары  Джетавана (в пригородном парке города Шравасти).
 (это текст предположительно собран Бхадантаачарьей Буддхагхошей, важнейшим авторитетом и можно сказать основателем традиции Тхеравада)

А Вы текст прочли ?
(или только обсуждение под текстом)

----------

Доня (08.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нагарджуна - Восхваляя Дхармадату 
> ......
> (источник)


Приведенная там ссылка на текст английского перевода, с которого уже был выполнен данный русский перевод, без авторизации на сайте не открывается. Вот может кому из незарегистрированных на liveinternet понадобиться данный текст:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...415#post807415
Насколько понимаю источником данного перевода было это издание.

----------

Михаил_ (08.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет такого места, сознания, где не было б добра и зла. Если есть добро и зло, значит, есть границы, если видны границы, значит, есть хорошее зрение. Видны духовные границы хорошее духовное зрение. Значит ваше состояние это отсутствие духовного зрения.
> Не знаю, почему отсутствие духовного зрения называют «Абсолютное благо», что в нем благого? Это состояние младенчества.


Вы выразили точку зрения великовозрастных людей, неприемлющих младенчества.  :Smilie: 

Хорошее зрение видит не только рассудочные построения, но и условия их возникновения. Действие рассудка связано с  prapanca и vikalpa и формирует рациональный взгляд: drsti.
paramārtha (абсолютное видение, таковость, tattva) свободно от prapanca, vikalpa, svabhava, drsti.
Как сказано в одном дзенском трактате:

Мастер дзен Хуйхай объясняет: 

Вопрос: Согласно Главе о Ваджра-Теле из Махапаранирвана Сутры "[неразрушимое] алмазное тело[12] невоспринимаемо, но оно воспринимает все ясно; оно свободно от того, чтобы делать различия, но нет ничего, что им не может быть постигнуто". Что это значит?
Ответ: Оно невоспринимаемо, потому что его собственной природой является бесформенная "сущность", которая и является восприятием, потому и называется невоспринимаемым, а так как оно не может быть воспринято, то говорится, что эта "сущность" пребывает в абсолютном покое и ни появляется, ни исчезает. Хотя алмазное тело не отделено от мира, на него не может повлиять мирской поток; оно существует само по себе и ни от чего не зависит, и это является причиной его ясного восприятия. Оно свободно от того, чтобы делать различия, потому что его собственная природа бесформенна и в своей основе неразделена. Оно постигает все, потому что неразделённая "сущность" обладает бесчисленными, как песчинки Ганги, возможностями; и если бы нужно было охватить все явления без исключения одновременно, оно смогло бы это сделать. В Праджня Гатхе написано:

Праджня, не знающая, знает все;
Праджня, не видящая, видит все.

----------


## Доня

> nidānakathā   название этого текста, это история становления  Буддой(а не биография одной жизни), нашим Учителем ставшим нынешним Буддой этого исторического периода,  от зарождения им Бодхичитты(три "неисчислимых" периода времени назад) и до создания Махавихары  Джетавана (в пригородном парке города Шравасти).
>  (это текст предположительно собран Бхадантаачарьей Буддхагхошей, важнейшим авторитетом и можно сказать основателем традиции Тхеравада)
> 
> А Вы текст прочли ?
> (или только обсуждение под текстом)


Я читала из других источников, разных, о событиях того времени с до и после... поэтому сначала покопалась чей текст. Хотя может именно отсюда и взята была информация..Дак а Тхераваду разве не Будда основал? Там же ПК только и есть в основе! Ну я в курсе о расколе мнений, о разделении традиций, считаю это обычным человеческим фактором..
Текст прочту обязательно, спасибо!..  мне показалось, что не совсем Буддхагхоша автор, хотя может показалось только...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> можно сказать основателем традиции Тхеравада)


Мож, точнее будет не основатель, а "обоснователь"? : )

----------


## Руфус

> Вы выразили точку зрения великовозрастных людей, неприемлющих младенчества. 
> 
> Хорошее зрение видит не только рассудочные построения, но и условия их возникновения. Действие рассудка связано с  prapanca и vikalpa и формирует рациональный взгляд: drsti.
> paramārtha (абсолютное видение, таковость, tattva) свободно от prapanca, vikalpa, svabhava, drsti.
> Как сказано в одном дзенском трактате:
> 
> Мастер дзен Хуйхай объясняет: 
> 
> Вопрос: Согласно Главе о Ваджра-Теле из Махапаранирвана Сутры "[неразрушимое] алмазное тело[12] невоспринимаемо, но оно воспринимает все ясно; оно свободно от того, чтобы делать различия, но нет ничего, что им не может быть постигнуто". Что это значит?
> ...


Да, глубокие вещи. Что я понял так это что духовное зрение хорошая вещ, но иногда может быть помехой, если оно ложное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я читала из других источников, разных, о событиях того времени с до и после... поэтому сначала покопалась чей текст. Хотя может именно отсюда и взята была информация..Дак а Тхераваду разве не Будда основал? Там же ПК только и есть в основе! Ну я в курсе о расколе мнений, о разделении традиций, считаю это обычным человеческим фактором..
> Текст прочту обязательно, спасибо!..  мне показалось, что не совсем Буддхагхоша автор, хотя может показалось только...


Будда бхикшу-сангху основал. Дал Пратимокшу (и она дошла в нескольких редакциях, одна из которых принята в Тхеравада) и дал Дхарму (текстуально параллельно сохранялась и то что было упорядочено на специальном текстуальном языке пали (никаи сутта питака) и на пракритах в последствии упорядоченных на санскрите (агамы сутра питаки) (в данном случае  практически нет разницы между Никаями и Агамами в содержании, разницы в основном в языке сохранения). 
В северных и дальневосточных традициях также признаются учения сутр Праджняпарамиты и Махаянасутр, как данные Буддой Шакьямуни (вот эти корпусы текстов в Тхераваде не признаются)

Насчёт ПК - не знаю.
На пали в Тхераваде есть Типитака, и там кроме Слова Будды есть и обширный корпус текстов наставников Тхеравады:
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
Среди них и nidānakathā:
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/s0513a1.att0.xml
В странах традиций Тхеравады (ЮВА) есть также свои учебники принятые в системах буддийского образования(в том числе и университетского высшего уровня аккредитации) той или иной страны.

(п.с. Кстати, во многих своих трактатах Арья Нагарджуна опирается на сутры Агам (санскритский аналог палийских Никай) напр. в одном  из основных своих трудов Мула-мадхьямака-карика и считать их чисто махайанскими не совсем верно, это скорее и правильней - саутрантика (на пали бы это звучало - суттанта) 
Но его текст данной темы "Восхваляя Дхармадхату" это текст уже с позиции Махайаны, причём с позиции учений Третьего Поворота и здесь уже опора идёт на обширные Махаяна сутры. )

----------

Доня (08.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, глубокие вещи. Что я понял так это что духовное зрение хорошая вещ, но иногда может быть помехой, если оно ложное.


Тогда сама реальность в виде боли и страдания обнаружит эту ложность и подлог. Ложное - это то, что не есть 4 благородные истины.

----------


## Доня

> Будда бхикшу-сангху основал. Дал Пратимокшу (и она дошла в нескольких редакциях, одна из которых принята в Тхеравада) и дал Дхарму (текстуально параллельно сохранялась и то что было упорядочено на специальном текстуальном языке пали (никаи сутта питака) и на пракритах в последствии упорядоченных на санскрите (агамы сутра питаки) (в данном случае  практически нет разницы между Никаями и Агамами в содержании, разницы в основном в языке сохранения). 
> В северных и дальневосточных традициях также признаются учения сутр Праджняпарамиты и Махаянасутр, как данные Буддой Шакьямуни (вот эти корпусы текстов в Тхераваде не признаются)
> 
> Насчёт ПК - не знаю.
> На пали в Тхераваде есть Типитака, и там кроме Слова Будды есть и обширный корпус текстов наставников Тхеравады:
> http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
> Среди них и nidānakathā:
> http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/s0513a1.att0.xml
> В странах традиций Тхеравады (ЮВА) есть также свои учебники принятые в системах буддийского образования(в том числе и университетского высшего уровня аккредитации) той или иной страны.
> ...


Немного поняла. Спасибо за развернутые ответы! Насчет махаянских сутр, интересно тхеравадины знакомы с ними лично или не признают значит даже не хотят знать содержание? Ведь один ПК чтоб изучить нужно много времени! Ну и раз это не по теме так что пусть останется риторическим вопросом))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не могут быть учителями всех разных существ. (а Пратьекабудды вообще практически не имеют способности обучать других)
> .





> Что касается пратьекабудд -- неправда. Они вполне способны обучать нравственности:
> 
> Они наставляют других, однако их наставления касаются только добродетели и надлежащего поведения (abhisamācārikasikkhā).


Это правда.
Просто Вы реагируете, на некоторых участников, как бык на красную тряпку и отвечаете не думая  :Smilie: 
Или даже специально подменяя слова  :Wink: 

Они не могут обучать других; их реализация Дхармы "как сон увиденный глухонемым".
Например об этом сказано вот здесь:
*They cannot instruct others*; their realization of the Dhamma is "like a dream seen by a deaf mute." They attain to all the iddhi, samāpatti and patisanhidā of the Buddhas, but are second to the Buddhas in their spiritual development. They do ordain others; their admonition is only in reference to good and proper conduct (abhisamācārikasikkhā). 


То, что они могут указывать другим относительно хорошего и правильного поведения - не значит что они могут  обучать других. И пока существует в этом мире Дхарма, они не появляются

И уже когда в мир людей нисходит бодхисаттва в своём последнем перерождении, то пратьекабудды покидают этот мир. И пока существует Дхарма в какомто мире, пратьекабуддство там не обретается (как и никто не достигает ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи здесь, пока существует Дхарма предыдущего Будды)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это правда.


Ну да. Ничего личного. Правда?
Честно сходили по цитате из моего поста, что паччекабудды могут обучать нравственности, на некогда начатую мною тему, где выложены мои же переводы статьи о паччеках и фрагмент из Лалитавистары, нашли ссылку на  словарь, откуда взяли абзац на английском, завершающийся тем, что *паччеки могут наставлять нравственности*, и прилежно пересказали фрагмент из Лалитавистары... Большую работ проделали, опровергая правду правдой? : )

Но если не становиться в позу невинно обиженной быком... красной тряпки, то можно обнаружить, что в конце перевода статьи сказано:

*Среди наставлений, сохранённых паччекабуддами, наиболее значимой является «Сутта носорога» или — «Рог носорога» (Khaggavisāna Sutta).*
Ознакомиться с Кхаггависаной, содержащей конкретные наставления паччекабудд, можно здесь: https://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_n...#_Toc484786504

На всяк случай: если речь о будущем Будде Готаме, слово Бодхисаттва следует писать с заглавной. Иначе -- элемент непочтительности...

Спорим? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Среди наставлений, сохранённых паччекабуддами, наиболее значимой является «Сутта носорога» или — «Рог носорога» (Khaggavisāna Sutta).*[/url]
> 
>  : )


Насколько знаю, это спорный вопрос : относится ли данная сутта к паччекабуддам. Такое соотношение между данной сутрой и пратьекабуддами впервые появляется лишь уже в Китае.

На всяк случай: с одинаковым уважением отношусь и к шравакам и к пратьекабуддам и ко всем  бодхисаттвам. И почтение и уважение не в заглавных Буквах, буддийская культура напр. вообще такого не знала. 
И это: Вы точно не телепат, а ссылку я просто дал на авторитетный для Вас интернет ресурс  (тем кто в теме и ссылки на западных исследователей не нужны, так как это общеизвестные в буддизме факты )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько знаю, это спорный вопрос : относится ли данная сутта к паччекабуддам. Такое соотношение между данной сутрой и пратьекабуддами появляется уже в Китае.


Ну что за дичь...
А Палийский канон, куда входит "Рог носорога", и, соответственно, словарь, где эта сутта упоминается -- тоже... посткитайские, насколько знаете? : )




> На всяк случай: с одинаковым уважением отношусь и к шравакам и к пратьекабуддам и ко всем  бодхисаттвам. И почтение и уважение не в заглавных Буквах, буддийская культура напр. вообще такого не знала. 
> И это: Вы точно не телепат )


Да не надо бы рассказывать, какой Вы о-ди-на-ко-во-у-ва-жи-тель-ный: просто проявляйте почтительность. В частности -- заглавными, говоря/пиша на русском. При этом желательно не путать единственного Бодхисаттву ПК с массой бодхисаттв Махайаны.
А впрочем -- как знаете (хотя, судя по переписке, знаете меньше, чем следует для категорических суждений...). Вы же не переводчик и даже не исследователь: форумный писатель. Потому можете чудить -- как умеете. Вам -- можно. : )
Но если где накосячите -- как с паччеками -- исправлю, коль обнаружу. Уж не обессудьте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

О уважаемый Юй Кан, впереди Вас ждёт много бесплодной работы в тщетной попытке исправлять традиционные буддизмы под собственное понимание  :Smilie: 
На сим - умкульт пока )

----------


## Юй Кан

> О уважаемый Юй Кан, впереди Вас ждёт много бесплодной работы в попытке исправлять традиционные буддизмы под собственное понимание


Зачем мне заниматься Вашей работой? : ))

----------


## Руфус

> Тогда сама реальность в виде боли и страдания обнаружит эту ложность и подлог. Ложное - это то, что не есть 4 благородные истины.


По-моему вы здесь пишите избавится от своего различающего ума и приобрести божественный различающий ум – праджня.

----------


## Монферран

> По-моему вы здесь пишите избавится от своего различающего ума и приобрести божественный различающий ум – праджня.


Не приобрести. Обнаружить. Мудрость различает, но без prapanca, vikalpa, svabhava, drsti. Чтобы различать мудро, нужно видеть, что, как описано в Сутре Сердца:

Авалокитешвара Бодхисаттва 
Практикуя глубоко Праджня Парамиту 
Воспринимает что пять скандх пусты 
И спасен от всех страданий и несчастий. 

Шарипутра, 
С формой нет у пустоты различий 
Пустота не отличается от формы 
Форма это то же что и пустота 
А пустота есть то же что и форма 

Это справедливо и о чувствах 
Восприятии, порывах и сознаньи 

Шарипутра, 
Пустоты печать все формы на себе несут 
Не возникают все они, но и не исчезают 
Не грязны они, но не чисты 
Не растут они, не убывают 

Потому-то в пустоте нет формы 
Нет в ней чувств, и нет в ней восприятия 
Нет порывов в ней и нет сознания 

Нет в ней глаз, и нет ушей, нет носа, 
Языка нет, тела нет, ума нет 
Нет в ней цвета, запаха и звука 
Нет ни вкуса в ней, ни ощущения 
Нет ни одного ума объекта 
Нет в ней царства форм вплоть до того 
Что нету даже области сознания. 

Нет невежества, нет избавления от него 
Нет старости, нет смерти 
Также нет от них и избавленья 

Нет страданий, нет и их возникновенья 
Прекращения нет, пути нет, нет познания 
Также нет и достижения 
Так как нечего достигнуть 

Взял своей опорой Праджня Парамиту 
Бодхисаттва и в уме его преград нет 
Без преград и страхи тут же исчезают 
Удалясь от взглядов извращенных 
Сразу же окажешься в Нирване. 

Праджня Парамиту взяв опорой 
В трех мирах все Будды достигают 
Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи 

Так узнай, что Праджня Парамита 
Величайшая трансцендентная мантра 
Величайшая яркая мантра 
Запредельная мантра 
Превосходная мантра 
Избавляет ото всех она страданий 
Есть в ней истина и нету в ней обмана 

Так провозглашайте эту мантру 
Это мантра Праджня Парамиты 
Так провозглашайте ж 

ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА!

----------

